# Canoe Cart Project



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I collected/purchased the parts, yesterday and assembled it today. 

Frame Materials from Lowes:
* All 1 1/2" pvc
6 1 1/2" tees
2 five foot sections of 1 1/2" pvc
4 reducers of 1 1/2" to 1/2"
4 end caps
1 can of pvc glue
1 can of pvc cleaner
1 5' section of 1/2" aluminum conduit
1 3' section of 5/8" allthread
4 large fender washers
2 nylock nuts 5/8"
1 6' section of pipe insulation
2 13" tires from Harbor Freight
...and ofcourse, a little bit of duct tape. 
The overall cost was about $60. I used 2 cinch straps, wrapped around the entire canoe and cart, to hold it in place. It's very easy to push/pull and weighs approx. 12 lbs.
I'm hoping to get out on a pond, this weekend. 

























Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

this is great. I built one out of an old wheel chair and some pieces of wood. But I think i'll have to try one of these. Much easier to move around


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The only "draw back" that I have with this cart is it needs a kick-stand. The 5' piece of bamboo in the pic is used for just that and a tarp strap that goes from the metal axle up and over the pvc cross member and bamboo, and back down to the metal axle. This holds the cart in place while lifting the canoe up to sit it on the cart. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

you did a nice job on that cart. I was going to make one for my little canoe & by the time I firgued the parts cost, I bought one. For you guys that need one Dick's has a Field & Stream for 59.00. I had a $10.00 coupon. So for $50.00 I could not build one. The Dicks cart also, has air tires.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

First off grt job,what did u use to support axle inside of pvc?.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

floater99 said:


> First off grt job,what did u use to support axle inside of pvc?.


floater99,
Thanks! The axle is 5/8" allthread and I knew the threads would "eat" the pvc as it rotated, so I covered it with a piece of 1/2" metal conduit. The 1 1/2" pvc tees have 1 1/2" x 1/2" reducers, on both ends of each tee and the pvc rides on the metal conduit.

The 4 fender washers are on both sides of the tires, to protect the parts from rubbing together and wearing. The "trick" is to only tighten the nylock nuts enough to keep them on the allthread, but still allow for plenty of free motion.

I hope this answers your questions. 
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

